# Academy II



## drtbkchic (Apr 16, 2017)

My DD is currently trying out for DA. She has made it to the third round of DA try outs. We were told however that her club already had the Academy I team picked prior to the tryouts. They are trying out for the Academy II which we are being told has no direct line to the Uswnt like the Academy I team does. She is an 02. Anyone know if this is true regarding the Academy II team?


----------



## Kicknit22 (Apr 16, 2017)

drtbkchic said:


> My DD is currently trying out for DA. She has made it to the third round of DA try outs. We were told however that her club already had the Academy I team picked prior to the tryouts. They are trying out for the Academy II which we are being told has no direct line to the Uswnt like the Academy I team does. She is an 02. Anyone know if this is true regarding the Academy II team?


Read up on previous thread regarding this topic;

http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/girls-daii.2475/


----------



## Scooter17 (Apr 16, 2017)

This is true.  What club?


----------



## GoWest (Apr 16, 2017)

drtbkchic said:


> My DD is currently trying out for DA. She has made it to the third round of DA try outs. We were told however that her club already had the Academy I team picked prior to the tryouts. They are trying out for the Academy II which we are being told has no direct line to the Uswnt like the Academy I team does. She is an 02. Anyone know if this is true regarding the Academy II team?


Curious as to what club? I'm guessing that US Soccer NT and GDA may be a two way street in the long run? Maybe that's the intention? I would think that DPL/AII would certainly have great opportunities for exposure but remember it is NOT officially sanctioned by US Soccer but instead a division of a SoCal league....at least that is my understanding. Still curious about club your DD is looking at.


----------



## drtbkchic (Apr 16, 2017)

I'm iffy to say. My DD just made the tier 1 team for her club and that had drama in and of itself. However we were told this about the DA  by the Director of the Girls Division of her club as well as her club coach. Kind of sounded like they didn't want to lose a paying customer which I get. But not sure who to believe. It's weird because she is trying out for the DA through the club she is currently on and I'm not sure why the backlash against their own club.


----------



## GoWest (Apr 16, 2017)

drtbkchic said:


> I'm iffy to say. My DD just made the tier 1 team for her club and that had drama in and of itself. However we were told this about the DA  by the Director of the Girls Division of her club as well as her club coach. Kind of sounded like they didn't want to lose a paying customer which I get. But not sure who to believe. It's weird because she is trying out for the DA through the club she is currently on and I'm not sure why the backlash against their own club.


Though I think you should also put great emphasis on finding the right coach to train your DD, I can see your dilemma. Hickey herself said she doesn't necessarily believe the "tryout" is the best way to find talent. So don't be offended or put off that your club already selected / invited players for their GDA team. A Slammers or Surf or Blues is gonna populate the greater portion of their teams with their stellar ECNL players, many of which are NT regulars. Keep at it but make sure you are seeking a great coach and supplement with a good private technical trainer. It's always good to have the tech and first touch well in your pocket. Then the great coaches / teams will find your DD.


----------



## NoGoal (Apr 16, 2017)

drtbkchic said:


> I'm iffy to say. My DD just made the tier 1 team for her club and that had drama in and of itself. However we were told this about the DA  by the Director of the Girls Division of her club as well as her club coach. Kind of sounded like they didn't want to lose a paying customer which I get. But not sure who to believe. It's weird because she is trying out for the DA through the club she is currently on and I'm not sure why the backlash against their own club.


If your DD is an 02.  Then she is currently a HS freshmen or rising sophomore this fall.  Your main concern shouldn't be Development Players circuit (DA B teams) or the idea of a direct line to WNT.  You should be more focused about which club/team will give your DD the greatest opportunities for college exposure, if she wants to play college soccer.

IMO, a 1st year B team only closed league which college coaches have no idea about...is the poor choice.  I highly recommend, you look for Girls DA team (A team) or ECNL team.


----------



## drtbkchic (Apr 16, 2017)

Hmm all great points. However we were told that the GDA also was a way to get college looks as well. My daughter currently plays for a club that does not offer ECNL. We were told the Tier 1 team will put them at college showcases, etc. We were previously at Arsenal, but when the ages matrix changed we were without a coach. We ran out of time time and after getting the run  around left for a different club. Now DD is happy with this club but with college being a concern we want to make sure we are using all our options. I'm new to this forum and  reading through all the posts confuses me. My husband played soccer from youth through hs. College wasn't an interest for him. My son played club and hs as well but also wasn't interested in college. My DD  is. Has been playing since she was 4 so we are trying to figure all this out. I thank you all very much for your input. It is really appreciated.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Apr 16, 2017)

drtbkchic said:


> My DD is currently trying out for DA. She has made it to the third round of DA try outs. We were told however that her club already had the Academy I team picked prior to the tryouts. They are trying out for the Academy II which we are being told has no direct line to the Uswnt like the Academy I team does. She is an 02. Anyone know if this is true regarding the Academy II team?


The DA team was picked prior to the tryouts or the 3rd tryout? I am surprised a club already had their DA team fully picked out, especially a club that does not have ECNL. Sounds like Pats? They have some interesting transfers coming in for their 01/02 DA team. I guess fully funded was the ticket.


----------



## NoGoal (Apr 16, 2017)

drtbkchic said:


> Hmm all great points. However we were told that the GDA also was a way to get college looks as well. My daughter currently plays for a club that does not offer ECNL. We were told the Tier 1 team will put them at college showcases, etc. We were previously at Arsenal, but when the ages matrix changed we were without a coach. We ran out of time time and after getting the run  around left for a different club. Now DD is happy with this club but with college being a concern we want to make sure we are using all our options. I'm new to this forum and  reading through all the posts confuses me. My husband played soccer from youth through hs. College wasn't an interest for him. My son played club and hs as well but also wasn't interested in college. My DD  is. Has been playing since she was 4 so we are trying to figure all this out. I thank you all very much for your input. It is really appreciated.


By this post, you reside in the IE. If your at a club that offers Girls DA, but not ECNL.  Then you are with Legends.

Your family needs to research the Legends B teams and see where their B team players have committed.  If you are okay with the schools the B teams players have committed to which are most likely NAIA (e.g. Vanguard), D3 (e.g. Claremont Colleges-top notch academic schools) and D2 (e.g. Cal Poly Pomona and Azusa Pacific).  Then you should remain at the club.

If, your DD's goal is for a D1 mid-major school such as UCI, UC Davis, Cal State Fullerton, etc. Then your DD should play for a Girls DA (A team) or an ECNL team (for the college exposure).  Keep in mind, whatever decision your family makes. There is no guarantee, she will get an offer to her #1 or maybe #2 school.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> By this post, you reside in the IE. If your at a club that offers Girls DA, but not ECNL.  Then you are with Legends.
> 
> Your family needs to research the Legends B teams and see where their B team players have committed.  If you are okay with the schools the B teams players have committed to which are most likely NAIA (e.g. Vanguard), D3 (e.g. Claremont Colleges-top notch academic schools) and D2 (e.g. Cal Poly Pomona and Azusa Pacific).  Then you should remain at the club.
> 
> If, your DD's goal is for a D1 mid-major school such as UCI, UC Davis, Cal State Fullerton, etc. Then your DD should play for a Girls DA (A team) or an ECNL team (for the college exposure).  Keep in mind, whatever decision your family makes. There is no guarantee, she will get an offer to her #1 or maybe #2 school.


Where was your Daughters college on her list?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 17, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where was your Daughters college on her list?


Does that matter?  It's a great school I would think that matters most.  What does your daughter's list look like?


----------



## Kicknit22 (Apr 17, 2017)

LadiesMan217 said:


> The DA team was picked prior to the tryouts or the 3rd tryout? I am surprised a club already had their DA team fully picked out, especially a club that does not have ECNL. Sounds like Pats? They have some interesting transfers coming in for their 01/02 DA team. I guess fully funded was the ticket.


Not surprising at all, IMO.  Most DA clubs have the teams slotted already.  Tryouts are a formality, or to find 1 or 2 new impact type players.  They'll keep the roster numbers down a couple for any possible migration after National Cup.  Otherwise it's about getting teams set, paid and looking forward.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Apr 17, 2017)

drtbkchic said:


> Hmm all great points. However we were told that the GDA also was a way to get college looks as well. My daughter currently plays for a club that does not offer ECNL. We were told the Tier 1 team will put them at college showcases, etc. We were previously at Arsenal, but when the ages matrix changed we were without a coach. We ran out of time time and after getting the run  around left for a different club. Now DD is happy with this club but with college being a concern we want to make sure we are using all our options. I'm new to this forum and  reading through all the posts confuses me. My husband played soccer from youth through hs. College wasn't an interest for him. My son played club and hs as well but also wasn't interested in college. My DD  is. Has been playing since she was 4 so we are trying to figure all this out. I thank you all very much for your input. It is really appreciated.


Was your DD offered the designation of DP for the DA team?  At least this designation speaks to how they view your player, as well as provide her a handful of opportunities to play with the full DA team.  Don't get confused with DAII or DPL league being the same designation.  Clubs are allowed a certain number of DP's to be designated, if I am correct, and they will appear as such on the roster.  Those DP's are monitored and tracked very closely and are not to be taken lightly by the club, from what I understand.


----------



## NoGoal (Apr 17, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where was your Daughters college on her list?


Her top 2 were Pepperdine and UDub.  Her fallback schools were UCI and UC Davis.  All 4 were recruiting her.  We were realistic about staying away from Stanford and UCLA as she was NOT a YNT player.  Nice try!  #lmao

If you need to know, she was recruited as a HS freshmen and committed as a sophomore in the month of Dec.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> Her top 2 were Pepperdine and UDub.  Her fallback schools were UCI and UC Davis.  All 4 were recruiting her.  We were realistic about staying away from Stanford and UCLA as she was NOT a YNT player.  Nice try!  #lmao


Good for her.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> Does that matter?  It's a great school I would think that matters most.  What does your daughter's list look like?


Just making polite conversation. My Daughters list only has 1 school on it, she is only in 8th grade.


----------



## NoGoal (Apr 17, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just making polite conversation. My Daughters list only has 1 school on it, she is only in 8th grade.


Only 8th grade isn't an excuse.  My DD was already had a top 10 list as an 8th grader and taking unoffical visits as a HS freshmen.


----------



## soccer661 (Apr 17, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> Her top 2 were Pepperdine and UDub.  Her fallback schools were UCI and UC Davis.  All 4 were recruiting her.  We were realistic about staying away from Stanford and UCLA as she was NOT a YNT player.  Nice try!  #lmao


All such great schools!!! Very excited for these girls graduating getting to play college next year! Always love hearing all about it while waiting for ours to go (2018) great advice given!!!
Really fun seeing girls my daughter knows in Camarillo this weekend at Pepperdine/UCLA/UCSB game...very very cool!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> Only 8th grade isn't an excuse.  My DD was already had a top 10 list as an 8th grader and taking unoffical visits as a HS freshmen.


Not an excuse, just stating facts.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Apr 17, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> Only 8th grade isn't an excuse.  My DD was already had a top 10 list as an 8th grader and taking unoffical visits as a HS freshmen.


We stopped and had Jack in the Box next to the campus at SDSU.  Does that count as an unofficial visit?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 17, 2017)

soccer661 said:


> All such great schools!!! Very excited for these girls graduating getting to play college next year! Always love hearing all about it while waiting for ours to go (2018) great advice given!!!
> Really fun seeing girls my daughter knows in Camarillo this weekend at Pepperdine/UCLA/UCSB game...very very cool!


Your dd will be competing with the best soon enough.


----------



## NoGoal (Apr 17, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not an excuse, just stating facts.


And since you brought up the subject of facts.  Has your DD already been emailing college coaches and visiting to see which she likes?


----------



## NoGoal (Apr 17, 2017)

Kicknit22 said:


> We stopped and had Jack in the Box next to the campus at SDSU.  Does that count as an unofficial visit?


SDSU plays good soccer.  I heard their head coach gave Leah Pruitt a hard time transferring to USC though.


----------



## younothat (Apr 17, 2017)

Like others have mentioned if you're looking ahead for college playing opportunities, high profile Tier 1 team in ECNL or other leagues maybe a better choice.   Look at the track record of the the club you're considering, this past season? what players from what teams signed on to what colleges?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> And since you brought up the subject of facts.  Has your DD already been emailing college coaches and visiting to see which she likes?


She started that last year. I am not trying to belittle your daughters path or school choice.


----------



## bruinblue14 (Apr 17, 2017)

Wow, do they really have to start emailing coaches in 8th grade? Good lawd.


----------



## NoGoal (Apr 17, 2017)

bruinblue14 said:


> Wow, do they really have to start emailing coaches in 8th grade? Good lawd.


Depending how good a player is.  The early bird gets the worm.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 17, 2017)

bruinblue14 said:


> Wow, do they really have to start emailing coaches in 8th grade? Good lawd.


My player started in the summer before her freshman year and took her unofficial visits the summer in between her freshman and sophomore years of high school.  I think that it is really early but getting an idea of what type of school that she wants to go to is a good idea. Big school vs. small.  Urban vs. Rural vs. College town.  Seasons vs. no seasons.  West Coast vs. East Coast vs South vs Midwest.  It's a lot for a kid who hasn't even started HS or who only has 2 semesters to think about.  Unfortunately it is the situation that college coaches have created for themselves.  There are more schools than top level (not even elite) players.  The gap between a decent D1 and a top 25 one is pretty big and causes all kinds of shenanigans.


----------



## SoccerLife75 (Apr 17, 2017)

So from some of the comments above, are you guys saying Academy II might not be a good option, because its such an unknown.   If Academy II ends up playing Silverlakes Showcase, November Nights, and Surf Cup,  will it then be a good option?   Just asking for those of us that don't have ECNL or  DA1 as an option.   If the coach is good and we end up with a good track record dont you think kids will eventually be seen.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Apr 17, 2017)

bruinblue14 said:


> Wow, do they really have to start emailing coaches in 8th grade? Good lawd.


Apparently, in Texas they do!!  Here in laid back SOCAL, not so much.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 17, 2017)

SoccerLife75 said:


> So from some of the comments above, are you guys saying Academy II might not be a good option, because its such an unknown.   If Academy II ends up playing Silverlakes Showcase, November Nights, and Surf Cup,  will it then be a good option?   Just asking for those of us that don't have ECNL or  DA1 as an option.   If the coach is good and we end up with a good track record dont you think kids will eventually be seen.


There are many paths to exposure.  Some require a little more work than others.  Well established routes can be easier but any player that really wants to play in college and has the drive to make it happen will be able to play.  There are over 320 D1 schools and even more D2/D3/NAIA.  Play good soccer.  Get good grades.  Contact coaches to see your daughter play.  Help push her to the finish line on the hard days.  #POWERTOTHEGIRLS


----------



## Kicknit22 (Apr 17, 2017)

SoccerLife75 said:


> So from some of the comments above, are you guys saying Academy II might not be a good option, because its such an unknown.   If Academy II ends up playing Silverlakes Showcase, November Nights, and Surf Cup,  will it then be a good option?   Just asking for those of us that don't have ECNL or  DA1 as an option.   If the coach is good and we end up with a good track record dont you think kids will eventually be seen.


Here's my opinion.  I'm at a DA club that does not have ECNL.  I have been skeptical of the DAII pitch since the beginning. Due in large part to not having a lot of answers about it for so long.  While there have been some questions answered, there is still the " wait and see how this works out" feeling.  If your DD gets initial designation as DP, then it may be a good platform.  She will be able to play in other tournaments with the DAII team for exposure, as well as opportunities with the FULL DA team.  I do believe the competition level could be very strong, as I am hearing that several of the DA clubs are building the 01/02 teams primarily with 01's.  Stands to reason that those top 02 teams from the DA clubs will stay intact (assuming defection is minimal)and will be designated DAII.  02 is kind of the tweener group, I'd say.


----------



## NoGoal (Apr 17, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> My player started in the summer before her freshman year and took her unofficial visits the summer in between her freshman and sophomore years of high school.  I think that it is really early but getting an idea of what type of school that she wants to go to is a good idea. Big school vs. small.  Urban vs. Rural vs. College town.  Seasons vs. no seasons.  West Coast vs. East Coast vs South vs Midwest.  It's a lot for a kid who hasn't even started HS or who only has 2 semesters to think about.  Unfortunately it is the situation that college coaches have created for themselves.  There are more schools than top level (not even elite) players.  The gap between a decent D1 and a top 25 one is pretty big and causes all kinds of shenanigans.


Bingo,  once a player starts visiting the different schools and experience the climate change such as Arizona's heat, Florida's heat and humidity....they get a good idea what they like and don't like.  Especially, if they have to train and play in those conditions.


----------



## NoGoal (Apr 17, 2017)

SoccerLife75 said:


> So from some of the comments above, are you guys saying Academy II might not be a good option, because its such an unknown.   If Academy II ends up playing Silverlakes Showcase, November Nights, and Surf Cup,  will it then be a good option?   Just asking for those of us that don't have ECNL or  DA1 as an option.   If the coach is good and we end up with a good track record dont you think kids will eventually be seen.


If I am not mistaken SilverLakes was held the same weekend as November Nights and Surf College Cup last year.  

Sure, if any team can get into a Thanksgiving Showcase (Surf, NN, or SilverLakers), Surf Cup and Las Vegas Showcase.  It helps, just know....the Girls DA and ECNL teams will have their own showcases as well and in some cases the ECNL teams will do their own showcase and the 3 mentioned above.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2017)

Kicknit22 said:


> Here's my opinion.  I'm at a DA club that does not have ECNL.  I have been skeptical of the DAII pitch since the beginning. Due in large part to not having a lot of answers about it for so long.  While there have been some questions answered, there is still the " wait and see how this works out" feeling.  If your DD gets initial designation as DP, then it may be a good platform.  She will be able to play in other tournaments with the DAII team for exposure, as well as opportunities with the FULL DA team.  I do believe the competition level could be very strong, as I am hearing that several of the DA clubs are building the 01/02 teams primarily with 01's.  Stands to reason that those top 02 teams from the DA clubs will stay intact (assuming defection is minimal)and will be designated DAII.  02 is kind of the tweener group, I'd say.


Any idea how much travel comes along with DA?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> If I am not mistaken SilverLakes was held the same weekend as November Nights and Surf College Cup last year.
> 
> Sure, if any team can get into a Thanksgiving Showcase (Surf, NN, or SilverLakers), Surf Cup and Las Vegas Showcase.  It helps, just know....the Girls DA and ECNL teams will have their own showcases as well and in some cases the ECNL teams will do their own showcase and the 3 mentioned above.


Wasn't there a big fight here about Surf or SilverLakes showcase?


----------



## Kicknit22 (Apr 17, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Any idea how much travel comes along with DA?


Not sure yet.  I'm being told it's minimal co pared to what we have been used to.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2017)

Kicknit22 said:


> Not sure yet.  I'm being told it's minimal co pared to what we have been used to.


That could be a big factor to some families.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Apr 17, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That could be a big factor to some families.


Always.


----------



## drtbkchic (Apr 17, 2017)

My daughter hasn't picked any schools. We were told by the Director of the girls that if she wanted UCLA or Stanford to get that out of our heads as they would already be talking to us if they were interested. We haven't played any college tournaments or gone to to any ID camps because at a meeting with a college recruiting firm through arsenal they were more interested in in the high school girls at the time we had the meeting,which was almost a two years ago. So I guess we aren't sure where to even begin in the college process. How do you get unofficial visits? You just drive out and show up? Do you talk to coaches and stuff? Set up a tour? As for Academy II, I don't know about DP. I don't even know what that stands for. All I know is she tried out at the first try outs. We got an email saying come back for a second round. She did and we got an email saying come back for third round. Third round is tomorrow night. Nothing else. We were told about the DA through another player. We didn't even attend the information meeting they had. It was an email we received from our manager that was kind of nonchalant and didn't really say if it was beneficial to our girls or nothing. And yes as most of you have figured out, my DD plays for Legends


----------



## soccerobserver (Apr 17, 2017)

Drtbkchic if your dd is a freshman or sophomore then it would be a great idea for her to begin identifying colleges she has a realistic chance of attending.  Make a list of colleges of maybe 10 colleges. There are many books at Barnes and Noble that can help. If her school has a college counselor maybe they can help her focus as well.

You/she can go on the women's soccer college websites and register her so that they send her emails and notifications of important events and dates.

If possible watch video of the soccer games of colleges she likes. Some colleges have a youtube channel.

Make a soccer resume. Make a video if possible. Have your daughter start emailing the college coaches as soon as that is all done. The time is now.

Call the Legends team manager and other parents from Legends G1998's who have players going to college next year. They can guide you and help you find the best path for your daughter.

DP = Discovery Player.

Unofficial visit means you pay. College coach will extend invitation for unofficial visit if interested in your daughter. 

Apologies if you already know all of this.


----------



## NoGoal (Apr 17, 2017)

soccerobserver said:


> Drtbkchic if your dd is a freshman or sophomore then it would be a great idea for her to begin identifying colleges she has a realistic chance of attending.  Make a list of colleges of maybe 10 colleges. There are many books at Barnes and Noble that can help. If her school has a college counselor maybe they can help her focus as well.
> 
> You/she can go on the women's soccer college websites and register her so that they send her emails and notifications of important events and dates.
> 
> ...


or send a personal message to CaliKlines our forum Legends homer. Drtbkchic, you may have seen him, he was the individual driving the Mercedes golf cart at the SilverLakes Showcase last November.


----------



## KidGretzky25 (Apr 17, 2017)

drtbkchic said:


> My daughter hasn't picked any schools. We were told by the Director of the girls that if she wanted UCLA or Stanford to get that out of our heads as they would already be talking to us if they were interested. We haven't played any college tournaments or gone to to any ID camps because at a meeting with a college recruiting firm through arsenal they were more interested in in the high school girls at the time we had the meeting,which was almost a two years ago. So I guess we aren't sure where to even begin in the college process. How do you get unofficial visits? You just drive out and show up? Do you talk to coaches and stuff? Set up a tour? As for Academy II, I don't know about DP. I don't even know what that stands for. All I know is she tried out at the first try outs. We got an email saying come back for a second round. She did and we got an email saying come back for third round. Third round is tomorrow night. Nothing else. We were told about the DA through another player. We didn't even attend the information meeting they had. It was an email we received from our manager that was kind of nonchalant and didn't really say if it was beneficial to our girls or nothing. And yes as most of you have figured out, my DD plays for Legends


This entire post is suspect and the previous ones.


----------



## drtbkchic (Apr 18, 2017)

KidGretzky25 said:


> This entire post is suspect and the previous ones.


I don't know what you mean by suspect. This forum is for information I thought for  parents who don't have as much knowledge as other parents on this forum. Everyone here has been tremendous in helping with the information they have given.  I apologize if my situation seems "suspect" or whatever you mean. As I mentioned, my DD plays for Legends. She joined last August. We came from Arsenal after the age matrix change. I am new to to how all of this works for college. And since this is the first year for the DA, I had questions there as well. I appreciate all the information. However your reply is why I was unsure about asking anything at all on here. I have read through other responses to other questions and there seems to be someone like you in those forums as well. Our DD made it to round three of DA. We were excited and then we heard all of what I had mentioned. Since I couldn't get an honest answer from within my own club I came here.  Yes, there are many uninformed parents LIKE me out there.  I know shocker. But please keep it positive. This is overwhelming enough. Thank you.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Apr 18, 2017)

@drtbkchic stay on the forum and keep asking questions.  You will find the vast majority of forum members very open and helpful.  I know that by joining the forum, reading posts and asking questions I have gained a lot of knowledge the last year or so.  DA is a new animal.  Throw in the age change, ECNL, DAII, and what have you and there are a lot of moving parts.  There does not seem to be an easy/obvious choice.  Best of luck to your daughter.


----------



## Arnie3 (Apr 18, 2017)

drtbkchic said:


> I don't know what you mean by suspect. This forum is for information I thought for  parents who don't have as much knowledge as other parents on this forum. Everyone here has been tremendous in helping with the information they have given.  I apologize if my situation seems "suspect" or whatever you mean. As I mentioned, my DD plays for Legends. She joined last August. We came from Arsenal after the age matrix change. I am new to to how all of this works for college. And since this is the first year for the DA, I had questions there as well. I appreciate all the information. However your reply is why I was unsure about asking anything at all on here. I have read through other responses to other questions and there seems to be someone like you in those forums as well. Our DD made it to round three of DA. We were excited and then we heard all of what I had mentioned. Since I couldn't get an honest answer from within my own club I came here.  Yes, there are many uninformed parents LIKE me out there.  I know shocker. But please keep it positive. This is overwhelming enough. Thank you.


drtbkchic - I will be at the check-in table tonight for tryouts at Silverlakes.  Introduce yourself and I will ensure that you have additional information regarding college recruiting support that Legends has available.  We have a College Coordinator that is available to all of our players.


----------



## Xoloman (Apr 18, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> There are many paths to exposure.  Some require a little more work than others.  Well established routes can be easier but any player that really wants to play in college and has the drive to make it happen will be able to play.  There are over 320 D1 schools and even more D2/D3/NAIA.  Play good soccer.  Get good grades.  Contact coaches to see your daughter play.  Help push her to the finish line on the hard days.  #POWERTOTHEGIRLS


When I asked my honor student the great school vs soccer question, she prefered a great school. She answered all my questions and since have put down the kool aide and switched to water.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 18, 2017)

Xoloman said:


> When I asked my honor student the great school vs soccer question, she prefered a great school. She answered all my questions and since have put down the kool aide and switched to water.


It sounds like you are raising a smart young woman.  Only the purple unicorn among the unicorns gets a chance to make any significant money playing pro soccer and that is for an extremely short period of time.  I'm thinking that for most a great degree from a great school will ultimately be more lucrative.


----------



## drtbkchic (Apr 18, 2017)

Arnie3 said:


> drtbkchic - I will be at the check-in table tonight for tryouts at Silverlakes.  Introduce yourself and I will ensure that you have additional information regarding college recruiting support that Legends has available.  We have a College Coordinator that is available to all of our players.


I thank you so much. But after all of this, my DD decided to wait another year. She felt she wasn't ready to play at this level just yet. Personally I think the nerves got the best of her. And seeing all the amazing players I think overwhelmed her a bit. But thank you so much for offering to meet with me. I really did appreciate it. Hope everything went well tonight.


----------



## Truly M. (May 17, 2017)

what does dd mean


----------



## NoGoal (May 17, 2017)

Truly M. said:


> what does dd mean


darling daughter


----------



## Keeper pops (May 19, 2017)

Just adding this update 

http://goalnation.com/new-girls-dpl-approved-cal-south/


----------

